# Weis net wie funktioniert KeyListener



## ScratS (10. Juni 2005)

Hallo

ich ver suche einen KeyListener einzubinden! aber des will irgendwie net! und ich finde auch niergends genau beschrieben! überall steht nur dazu braucht man den KeyListener! Ich will ein Spiel programmieren und es so machen das mach nur mit den Pfeiltasten steuert! Aber wie?

Vieleicht stelle ich mich zu dumm an und ich sehe den Wald vor lauter Bäume net! Über hilfe würd ich mich freun! DAnke


----------



## wookenny (10. Juni 2005)

Hab da nen schönen Link: How to Write a Key Listener 

Die Swing/GUI Tutorials und Anleitungen von Sun sind wirlich gut.
Nur halt auf englisch, aber es reicht ja meist, wenn du dir den Quellcode durchliest.

schönes WE


----------

